# The Best Water City in China - ZhouZhuang Ancient Water City!



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*周庄*​Welcome to Zhou-Zhuang（ Eng= jo jwang )！
http://travel.hnta.cn/photo/index_31.shtml

Zhouzhuang is one of the ancient water cities in Jiangsu province. It is 30 km southeast of Suzhou, and makes a good day trip from Shanghai. 

If you want to get away from the New China, and see one of the best-preserved ancient China cities, you should take one of the one-day tours to marvelous Zhou Zhuang. 

ZhouZhuang location


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

On this page you will find many photographs of the water town and the canals and old streets of one of China's top tourist destinations!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Zhouzhuang halfway between Shanghai and Suzhou. If you have plans to visit either of these two cities (or both), you should spare one day for Zhouzhuang.

The city can be visited on your own, but I recommend taking one of the tours from Shanghai tourist office, next to the Shanghai Stadium. Note that some of these China tours' guides only speak Chinese You may need to ask for an interpreter.

http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=633757542


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The city of Zhouzhuang is surrounded by lakes on its four sides, but what makes this place so special are its water lanes and its stone bridges.

In the region there are other ancient water cities, but Zhouzhuang is considered number one among Chinese tourists.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The origins of the ancient China city date back to the Spring and Autumn Period (770 BC-476 BC). In the 11th century its name was changed to the present Zhouzhuang after the name of Zhou Digong.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The history of tourism in Zhouzhuang began in 1984, when one of the paintings on display in a New York art gallery was bought by Armand Hammer. The American businessman later presented this painting to Deng Xiaoping. This act was broadly publicized in China. Since then, Chinese visitors have flooded the town during the tourist season. 

The painting is called "Memory of Hometown", and features the Double Bridge in Zhouzhuang.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Because this is one of China's top tourist destinations some parts of the town are overcrowded with Chinese tourists. 

Walking along the narrow alleys of Zhouzhuang is a good way to see the ancient houses.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

To enter the city of Zhouzhuang you need to buy a ticket. If you are on an organized tour, the ticket will be included. The ticket also gives access to the houses and museums (do not miss the chess museum). If you go on your own, you will have to buy the ticket at one of the city gates.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for the sharing!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

thankyou!



HKG said:


> http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/56/17_555392.html


----------



## austinwiseman (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohh.. This is amazing! whole city with water..wow.. Thanx for sharing all this wonderful pictures of Zhouzhuang city.


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

Beautiful city!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thankyou!


----------



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

wow. didnot know there is a venice in china with gondolas and stone bridges!


----------

